Ask HN: Does listening to music while coding increase your productivity? - akashtndn
======
tmaly
for me no, but I use it as a way to block out distractions if a lot is going
on around my office. I still prefer silence if I can have it.

~~~
davidgerard
This appears to be the case:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/12/the-
best...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/12/the-best-music-
for-productivity-silence/509948/?single_page=true)

What offices have done is outsource the silence to their workers.

I find _Metal Machine Music_ does a good job, however:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIMSbKU2oZM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIMSbKU2oZM)
You know you've been working on a bad project a bit long when you can reliably
hum along with it.

~~~
akashtndn
Now, this was something else. Thanks for making me aware of this masterpiece's
existence!

~~~
davidgerard
I did a writeup of it here :-) [https://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/30/lou-reed-
metal-machine-mus...](https://rocknerd.co.uk/2016/11/30/lou-reed-metal-
machine-music-1975/) It's long been famed.

